# Emotional vent, sorry



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

As I sit here my tears are blinding, sorry if this ends up making no sence.
On December 19th a GSD came to rescue. He had been dumped with a bag a food, and ran for about a week before someone could catch him. We took him in. He has a chip and all the numbers were disconnected. I searched the shelters, craigslist, and papers with no postings of a lost dog.
As we were at a dead end, and the circumstances of the food dumped with the dog, we assumed ( I know) he would not have anyone looking for him. We neutered him, and he was to go into a new home tomorrow. After Seventeen days an owner calls me today. He wants his dog back. 

Normally I would be happy for a dog to get back to the people he loves, and is used to. Not today. This dog has been a pleasure, sleeping beside my bed, sweet, and just about perfect. 
I learn today he lives outdoors only. He has the luxury of a blanket in his dog house. He is not allowed in the house because they have a baby, and a two year old and the dog is too big to be in the house. The dog is 9 months old. (65 lbs)

My heart was so sad because this dog loved being in the house. He loved following me around. He never begged to be outside, he ran to get back in the house. I tried to counsel this young owner on the probability that he would run off again. That he needs people. I got over bearing in expressing my feelings on the topic, and he was not very pleased with me.

I had found a wonderful placement to this great dog, and now he goes back to be alone, outside, with his wonderful doghouse and blanket. I am in tears and feel so sad.

I asked why the phone numbers are all disconnected, where did he post the dog missing, and why has it taken so long to look. He told me the family had already had a vacation planned, and they figured he ran off due to the cold and storms, but that he would come home. I say come home to what? To be alone, with no food or water during the worst winter storms we have had in many years?

Thanks for letting me vent even if no one reads this. I figure maybe one of you might be able to relate to my great saddness, and the feeling of helplessness in having to give him back.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know some will disagree with me here, but I guess my question is - _do_ you have to give him back? What are the laws in your area? If he had been in a shelter around here he would have potentially been euthanized long before those owners ever came looking. In some places as long as you made a "good faith" effort to find the owners, then ownership goes to the finder after a certain amount of time.

Might be worth looking into.







Because you're right - it's totally unfair for this dog to go back to the way he was living when he could be headed to a wonderful home. 

ETA: Another option might be to see what your legal rights are to charge him for the vet work you did and see if that makes him decide to let you keep and place the dog.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI know some will disagree with me here, but I guess my question is - _do_ you have to give him back? What are the laws in your area? If he had been in a shelter around here he would have potentially been euthanized long before those owners ever came looking. In some places as long as you made a "good faith" effort to find the owners, then ownership goes to the finder after a certain amount of time.
> 
> Might be worth looking into.
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing, do you have to give him back? It just sounds like such a horrible place to be.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for this and the poor dog. If you can I would try to prove this dog was neglected and it would be in the dogs best interest not to be in the cold and running the streets. My question is why does he want the dog anyway? Its sounds like to me that he is to busy to care for the dog, or even want the dog.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Amen!

Doesn't the act of dumping carry a consequence?

I don't understand the conflict. If I had anything to say about it, it would be "shut the **** up you dumped the dog! You disabled the chip,
insuring he was no longer your problem, we took him in, found him an inside home and you have nothing to say about it. Be happy he wasn't euthanized and live with your regret!"


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree, if he doesn't have to go back I would do everything possible to keep him.It sounds like they needed an out and dropping him off somewhere was the way.Couldn't it be investigated as an abandonment case. I would if he has to go back pursue getting the vet bill and houseing payed back.They got off easy going on vacation.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I agree with the others, i would find out if you have to give the dog back. I will look forward to hearing an update, and how the dog is doing.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree with pupresq. Please check out all the options, and do not hesitate to charge the owners for vet work and any and all costs you have expended on this dog. They may not wish to pay, and may choose to let him go to a new home. If he had been at a shelter, the hold time is usually three days. After that, the dog may be dead. 

ETA - can they PROVE this is their dog - i.e. the telephone numbers are disconnected - did he have tags that identify them as the owners?

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Please try everything in your power to keep the dog! Good luck!



> Quote:ETA: Another option might be to see what your legal rights are to charge him for the vet work you did and see if that makes him decide to let you keep and place the dog.


I totally agree. Add in the cost of another microchip, flea and heartworm treatment, plus the cost of boarding and food at your place (hey, shelters will sometimes do this). You maintained his "property" by law, so by law you are entitled to compensation. Add in what you can, within reason, and you may convince the person to relinquish the dog outright.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am in tears as well, as read this. something very similar happened to me. it did not have a good ending and left me feeling that what is moral and what is legal are not necessarily the same thing. if i had it to do over again, i'd take all of the above suggestions and anything else in my power to avoid returning the dog to these uncaring owners. i can understand how this would absolutely break your heart. 

ps...unable to send you pm, you're overlimit...


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate to say this, but perhaps he could have accidentally broken out of the back yard...

This poor boy doesn't deserve this...the owners are terrible, a lonely life in a back yard isn't what he deserves...worse yet, if he gets out what are the chances that he'll make it back to you??

I agree with the others...if the owners have to pay the vet bills PLUS boarding while they were on vacation, they could change their tune...

I think they should do what is right and let you keep the dog...I am so worried for him...Judy


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Did a little googling and found this site:
http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovuslostdog.htm

Nothing specific to Oregon but from reading that, it sounds like the laws governing this kind of thing are pretty murky. Since you reported the dog to your local shelter and made a "reasonable" effort to locate the owner, the you might actually be in the better position. There's a similar case profiled at the bottom where the animal rescue group won the rights to the dog. Also, if he can't prove the dog is licensed to him, that improves your case, as many states consider the license as analogous to a title of ownership. Looks like in most states, you are entitled to charge him for the vet work you did and a nominal boarding fee if you decide to let him take the dog. Also note that if you can show you have spent more on vetting than this guy, that might work in your favor re ownership.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I cried through your post I can only imagine how you are feeling.
But If you want him, fight for him, it sounds like he had a horrible life so far. You have good reason for wanting him to have a better home. 
I was in the same situation some years back, I had the dog for 30 days, these people wanted her back, I said no you didn't want her 30 days ago when you were asked to take her back. They told me they would get back to me, I went to my laywer he told me to tell them to take me to court. Thats exactly what I told them and that I had been in contact with my lawyer they dropped it and the dog stayed with me.
She just passed away about 2 years ago at the ripe old age of 16.
I'm sure the laws are different in each state check it out.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Gosh, I agree with everyone else...if there is a way to not turn the dog over then don't do it.
I would give him the bill for the vet work you have had done, and maybe even charge him a per-day boarding fee for the time that the dog was in your care. Tell the guy that he needs to pay before you release the dog to him. If he balks at paying, offer to cancel the bill if he signs the dog over to your rescue.
Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

At our shelter, if owners come in after the 5 day stray hold for their dog and it is still there, they have to re-adopt it back. (Pay full adoption fee, and it has to be spayed/neutered if it isn't already). 

I would look into it. I would have just said he was already adopted out and you can not disclose information on his new owners. 

Sorry your in this position


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's well and good for us to advocate "fight for the dog." But consider -- This dog will be "safe" - not at a kill shelter if he goes back to his original owner. Far from an ideal environment but also far from the worst environment.

How many other dogs could you save with the resources it will take to fight this? (financial, emotional & so on) Where do you think your resources are best spent? 

Hard as it may be, those are the questions the OP will be asking herself before she decides what to do. I don't need to go very far to find dogs that deserve a better home than what they have.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Middle, this is true, but the dog is already with them, and since "possession is 9/10 of the law," might as well see if they can get that final 1/10 to win the dog over legally. It doesn't sound like it'd be a big battle, just show the owner the bills that really should be paid anyway if he wants the dog back. If the owner's car was impounded he would also have to pay a plethora of fees. Same thing here.



> Quote:I don't need to go very far to find dogs that deserve a better home than what they have.


And sadly there will always be needy dogs out there and no one person can change the world for every dog. However, the OP has a chance to change the world for this dog. Paula will have to decide how many resources they can dedicate, but they should at least try.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I wouldnt give him back either if it was me.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I know what you're saying, but I don't know that this dog really is going to be safe in this home and if the OP still has possession, then she doesn't need to take legal action unless the people trying to reclaim him do. She can simply tell them that the law is on her side, she will give him a loving home, and if they want to take him then _they_ will need to meet her in court, where she will be collecting X dollars for care in boarding. 

These folks don't seem terribly committed as pet owners and they might back off without things ever going that far. And if they actually go to the trouble of retaining a lawyer, she can always decide to give them the dog at that point. 

The other thing is that "resources" is a hard thing to quantify. What about the emotional toll that giving this dog back will take on the rescuer? What happens if the dog is then hit by a car because these people were just as irresponsible the second time around? She's never going to stop blaming herself for not fighting harder. These are the kinds of experiences that burn people out pretty quick and drain their ability to continue the work. 

I totally agree that it's up to her and either way she goes is understandable. I'm just saying that if it were me, a member of a tiny and underfunded group, I'd put the burden on these people to take me to court and hope they dropped it. Rescue is full of crappy choices but that's the one that would let me sleep better at night.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Paula,

I agree with what others have said thus far in regards to checking out the local animal control/animal bylaws for your area. Although many of the bylaws sometimes seem quite wishy washy, there may be a more specfic bylaw that may help in regards to loss of ownership after x amount of days etc, particularly if no search efforts were made by the original owners (eg lost dog ads in paper, reported to animal control, etc) and the not is not licensed or registered. Seventeen days is a long time before someone makes an effort to claim their dog IMHO. 



> Quote: Since you reported the dog to your local shelter and made a "reasonable" effort to locate the owner, the you might actually be in the better position. There's a similar case profiled at the bottom where the animal rescue group won the rights to the dog. Also, if he can't prove the dog is licensed to him, that improves your case, as many states consider the license as analogous to a title of ownership. Looks like in most states, you are entitled to charge him for the vet work you did and a nominal boarding fee if you decide to let him take the dog. Also note that if you can show you have spent more on vetting than this guy, that might work in your favor re ownership.


My thoughts exactly on this situation. The chip was not traceable to the owner, no ID, 17 days, unclaimed dog with no attempts by the owner to me = loss of any rights of ownership IMHO. 

Again, check with someone at your local animal control/city or municipal bylaw services to see if you can get a definitive answer specific to this situation. 

Best of luck to you with this.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

alright ive got a plan for u...go over to the house at..oh say...3 am and take the dog off the chain. haha THEN find him a home that has no kids and can handle a HUGE 65lb dog. hehe


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Please don't give the poor dog back to these people. I would tell them that he got adopted. Around here owners have 3 days to reclaim their dog, after that AC has the right to place the animal (I guess he is treated as "abandoned property".

I would absolutely not return him to these people. One thing you could do is ask them to pay for 17+ days of boarding and veterinary care (AC chardges this for lost animals owners reclaim). I bet, if they have to pay several hundred dollars to get their dog back, they'll change their mind.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree to check into the local bylaws to be sure you have to return the dog but since Paula runs a shelter I am assuming that she knows the local laws pretty well. 

This is a horrible situation and I don't think I would be able to return the dog. I do understand that not doing so would put your job on the line.







to you. I hope you can figure out a way to rehome him. 

Charging for boarding and vetting is an excellent idea.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Please don't give him back. The dog is obviously very happy in his new home. Who wouldn't be.

Sounds to me like this guy was trying to get out of spending money to have his dog neutered. Now that the operation has been done, he wants him back.









I'm with everyone else, keep the dog or have the guy pay back all the money you spent.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Paula,

That sucks, it sucks ditch water. I am so, so sorry.

We can only hope that he will manage to get loose again, soon.

One time I had to take a sweet little female back to a bad situation. If I had known how she was being kept, he would have never gotten her back. This poor baby had a litter of pups on the ground and she desperately tried to climb back in the window of my car, even after seeing her puppies. I have never forgiven myself for letting her go back to that SOB. It was back when I was new to rescue and I could not figure out anything I could do to keep her. She haunts me still.

I know what a horrible, gut wrenching situation you are going through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:but since Paula runs a shelter I am assuming that she knows the local laws pretty well.


Yes, very good point... I suppose what I'm hoping is that there is perhaps someone who might be able to go an extra mile and work with Paula in regards to some less overt bylaws that might support her better if the more overt bylaws don't? 

I also agree that charging for boarding, vetting, basic care etc might be a good way to go if the above is not helpful.


----------



## aalex23 (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with everyone, and if that dog was outside alone in the weather that we had here in Oregon that *IS ABUSE* it was in the teens, snowing like crazy, and the wind blowing like mad. You don't leave a dog outside in that even with a dog house and blanket.

I was born with a GSD in the house and the dog *never* did anything to hurt me. If they think the dog can't be inside because it'll harm the child then there's a problem with them or the dog, by your description of the dog I'm thinking it's them.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Paula,

I'm so sorry about this situation. I just googled and found this:



> Quote: Under Oregon state law, we must hold every dog we receive that has no identification for a minimum of three days and licensed and otherwise identified dogs a minimum of five days. This is to give the owner an opportunity to redeem their lost dog. If the pet is not claimed during that time, and the dog is healthy and friendly, it will be available for adoption.


It's quoted on this website for Marion County in Oregon: http://www.co.marion.or.us/PW/DogControl/adoptinfo.htm

I wouldn't give the dog back. I know that's emotion speaking and probably not common sense, but I wouldn't do it. First, I would make him prove that the dog is his. If he does have the appropriate proof, then I would make him pay anything that you've invested in the dog. That will probably be enough to get rid of him.

If I had that dog, he would get loose tonight and I'd be oh so sorry to have to tell that "owner" that once again, he ran away.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow,
I can't believe how many of you responded.

I asked the owner how the dog ended up on the road with a bag of dog food? He did not have much to say. The dog was a little bit away from his home, so it is possible someone else dumped him.

Unfortunatley, I am very aware of the laws in our area as I was the shelter manager for for our local Animal Control until a couple of months ago. Our rescue has no legal right to keep him. Owners have 30 day to reclaim a pet that was not checked into a shelter. I should have took him to the shelter, and put my name on him. The owner would have only had seven days if I had. I have had many dogs reunite with owners from our rescue, and they have all been wonderful, tearful, happy moments that touch the heart. I had hoped this would be the same. Others from the rescue wanted me to say the dog ran away, but I would not be able to do that. I will just be more careful next time to make sure the dog gets checked into Animals Control, and then take it out in the rescue name. That way I have more control over the conditions of the return. 

I hoped the owner would pay the vet bill. He donated 60.00 of the 140.00. I guess I am lucky he at least did that. 

I offered to buy the dog, I did everything I could think of to try to get him to consider keeping the dog in the house. I kept telling him how wonderful he was in the house. My downfall was when I wasn't reaching him I got a little pissy. I wish I would have been nicer, that way I would have been able to keep in touch, but my emotions took over and my mouth would not SHUT UP. 

I wish it was summer and I wish I would not be seeing him in that doghouse while the storms keep pounding us. I know alot of people keep their dogs like this, and my own parents raised our dogs outdoors. I think that is why I hate it. I always felt so bad for them tied up, and alone.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw crap, I'm sorry Paula


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Paula I am so sorry and I know the agony you feel right now. Keep your eyes open-this dog will get out again if he is already back with this so called owner. Where is this dog now? I think I would refund the 60.00 pending proof of ownership and if that can't be produced, you don't have a legal obligation to return the dog if he can't prove it is even his dog.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Keep fighting it. My neighbors left behind their cat when they moved. They had pushed the cat to the outside a couple years before they moved away. I spent several weeks befriending him, and getting him to come into the house. He was an absolute mess, literally yeast infections growing out of his ears. I spent several hundred dollars getting him healthy, happy and comfortable. He is now about 14 and still sleeping on our bed at night.








After about three months they came back through the neighborhood, saw him in my window and wanted him back. I contacted AC and they said to ignore them, they abandoned him and had no right to him. 
Keep fighting it, with a useless chip, AC notified and no response within a reasonable amount of days and the vetting you have done, I don't think they have a leg to stand on. 
Plus, find out if his vaccines were UTD before you vetted him. I seriously doubt they were and you could pursue them not having a current rabies on the dog, which is against the law in most states. 
They just want the dog back because you had him vetted. The vacation reason is bogus and abandonment in itself.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Owners have 30 day to reclaim a pet that was not checked into a shelter.


Do you know the exact statute? Just wondering if there are any loopholes or wiggle room.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

In Jersey the owner could go to jail for "abandoning" the pet and after 7 days the animal is the property of whom ever has it. Can this person prove that this dog is theirs ? I would keep the dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I could be wrong but it sound like the dog is already back with his "owner."


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't give him back. Tell them how much money you put into his care, offer to pay for him if you can. In the eyes of the law I would assume the dog was considered abandoned. Do what you can to keep him. All dogs are pack animals. They do not do well isolated. GSD's are people dogs. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

How much of a fight do you think the "owners" will give to get their dog back? Do you think maybe you could put a scare into them? Without lying to them, do you think you could mention that the normal way of handling a situation where a dog had been abandoned (left outside alone while they went on vacation) was to file charges against the people responsible? That may scare them enough to back off.

I would also tell them that in order to get him back they are going to have to cover the fees that were put into him (as has been mentioned) such as boarding, neutering, vet exam, food, shots...have you done any kind of training? Ya know, good training can get EXPENSIVE!!







I would write up an invoice and let them know what the total "bill" is.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

IF the dog is still with you can you take him to a shelter with your name on him? You could say you didn't feel comfortable turning the dog over to him and since you found the dog you did the 'right thing' by taking him to the shelter. If its a shelter with big fees maybe he won't reclaim him?? 
Either way I'm so sorry you and the dog have to go thru this. How about waiting awhile and then contacting Dogs Deserve Better-maybe they could advocate on the dogs behalf?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I did return the dog prior to the post. That is why the tears have been flowing. No way around it. Dog are under personal property laws.

In Oregon it is a very long and time consuming process. We have condensed the rules to thirty days after being posted in a newspaper. In reality it is a 90 day process. 

Since the dog was chipped, and information verified with the breeder we really had no choice but return the dog. I don't know how the breeder found the owner because all the numbers we got were disconnected.

I wish I knew if this guy dumped the dog, and then after the breeder found him changed his mind, or did the dog simply run away during the storms due to being left outside.

In Oregon owners are only required to have a shelter, a water bowl and food. Shelter doesn't have to be a dog house, just simply shelter. 

I made the mistake of assuming the owner dumped the dog, and would not be looking because the food bag was left with the dog. That generally means no one will be looking. If I had taken the advice I have given out for seven years, and checked the dog in at the shelter we would not be having this posting. That is what makes me feel so bad. I know better than the average person, and shame on me. So, I will always check my chipped strays into a shelter ASAP to get the time a rolling.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Paula,
I'm so sorry it didn't work out differently...

Rosa had a good idea. If you (or maybe a neighbor??) contact Dogs Deserve Better, they can go to the residence and check things out. Their first approach is to try and educate owners as to why a dog should not be kept in these conditions. They are very persuasive. I remember one dog on this board down in Georgia. Same thing - chained outside, no shelter. They actually bought the dog (at an exorbitant cost) when it became apparent that the owners weren't going to change the dog's living conditions. Money talked - the owner sold her in a second. 

If it's something you might want to consider, here are the Oregon contacts:

Oregon
Linn County, Oregon 
Janet 503.302.9781
e-mail [email protected]

McMinnville, Oregon 
Maryann Vahle 503.407.1815
email [email protected]

Portland, Oregon 
Morgan Holland 971.218.6811
email [email protected]

Salem, Oregon 
Ruth James 503.881.6055
e-mail [email protected]

Salem, Oregon 
Melia 503.871.6985 
e-mail [email protected]

Terrebonne, Oregon 
Michelle DeSapio 541.548.0743
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am surprised the breeder didn't go over there and give them a good TALKING TO. I can't imagine letting one of my pups go to such an environment. Too bad the breeder didn't have more 00's

Maybe DDB can help this family change their mind about how to treat a family member.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AmandaI agree with everyone, and if that dog was outside alone in the weather that we had here in Oregon that *IS ABUSE* it was in the teens, snowing like crazy, and the wind blowing like mad. You don't leave a dog outside in that even with a dog house and blanket.
> 
> ....


My two are house dogs but... in Wyoming, Amanda, it was the general practice to have dogs outside with a dog house and a blanket in weather that was very snowy and very cold -- like 20 below.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111
> He had been dumped with a bag a food, and ran for about a week before someone could catch him.


Did someone SEE the dog and dog food dumped? Or could it have been that someone(an innocent bystander) saw the dog running loose and left a bag of food so he wouldn't starve?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Paula. Keep an eye on the dog, you'll never know when you'll get a second chance. Take care.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I thought about this most of the night.

I am going to have another member of the rescue do a follow up call tomorrow. She is young, sweet and non threatning. Maybe that way we can open a possitive line of communication. I want this person to feel that they can use us for assistance if needed. I am sure he hopes we fall off the planet. I don't want to harrass, but let him know we will help in case he changes his mind, and wants to place the dog.

I will not give up hope for this dog. 
I am going to call his county shelter today, and make sure they do not have any complaints. I also want to make sure the dog is lisenced, as I paid for the rabies.

In response to a question above, no one saw the dog released from a car. If they would have it would have made things easier. A lady found him, and his bag of food sitting together. He was not even in the same city / town.

I find it so hard to believe that anyone finding him would dump him again as he was a perfect boy. Then I wondered if a neighbor would have tried to free him and place him somewhere else. But, if you cared enough to free him, it would make no sence to abandon him in that manner. So, I guess I will never know the hows, or whys. Only the now.

I will keep looking after him as best I can, and pray he will end up inside, or placed in a home that will appriciate him for the wonderful boy he is. 

I thank you all for your thoughts and advise. These are the times that all my frustration of the business lumps into one big emotional burst, and it becomes more about the bigger picture, and how helpless we are at times.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Anything can happen, Paula. Hang in there. (((Hugs))) He may just turn up again someday, where he can be brought indoors to be someone's best bud. If this man dumped him once... 

The man having a contact with the young volunteer is a GREAT idea. The idea that a group is there for his dog if he ever wants the dog to "find a good home somewhere..." is a positive thing. He may use your rescue directly as a resource next time he thinks about the dog having a different home than his-- and then everybody wins.

My heart goes out to YOU, Paula.To the dog too.. but I also deeply understand this tearing you up inside. Consider that the young volunteer telephoning this man will be leaving the door open. A positive thing for the future of this dog.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words Patti. : )


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You're welcome, Paula.







But, I believe stuff happens for a reason! Maybe when you spoke with that man, he felt your emotions-- appalled, horrified, DEEPLY worried. At the moment, he walled himself off from them.. but later, in quiet, I wonder if those feelings won't be revisited by him, and reconsidered. Add the young volunteer offering support and a place for the dog if he ever needs it... and anything can happen. *Hugs*


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the same situation happen to me with an iggy. I had the dog for 3 weeks. Basically it depends on juridiction. I found out, In my city If I have the dog for 3 days...3 days...it becomes MY dog. I would do EXACTLY what is being suggested. Figure up a bill, HW prevention, shots, BOARDING!!!! ETC...present it to the owner, make it a nice LARGE bill. Include your time on the phone, computer trying to track the owners etc. If he doesn't want to pay it, keep the dog. It truly sounds as if he's better off with you anyway!!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I can add is I wish you were part of our rescue group. 

I hate to use the word threaten, but is there an attorney your group can reasonably hire to collect the boarding charges, etc.

I realize most rescue groups are thinly capitalized at best, but at times just a letter will help.


----------

